# Thank you.



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

To whoever purchased the CSW for my Moose, I got it in the mail on Friday and I haven't had time to post a formal thank you yet.

Thanks to Larry for making this awesome wheel and thanks to which ever one of you lovely folks bought it for me. It means so much that you guys care enough about my little critter to send him this safe wheel. I had wanted one for so long but finances weren't exactly on my side.

 I must admit, it took Moose a long time to realize it was a wheel. He seemed more fascinated and interested in crawling behind and under it than getting in the wheel.

You made my day. Thank you so very much.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Aww, that's so nice to hear. Glad Moose loves his new wheel


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Moose looks like he's enjoying it. Congrats on the wheel.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Aw, that was awfully sweet of someone! It looks like Moose is putting it to good use!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Moose is so fast his little legs are just a blur :lol: So glad he is enjoying his present


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Look at him go! Run Moose run! Huzzah for your new wheel! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Great picture! He looks very happy!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The goodness of this community never fails to amaze me!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Hearing about that kindness made my day  I love this community! I am happy to see Moose enjoying his CSW, I just got one for Hejji last week and he loves it too


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Go Moose! I really liked hearing this story. It shows there are people out there who genuinely care. Here's to many long nights of wheeling Moose!


----------

